

AskHN- non-tech needs help assessing tech founder - mattdavidson

Any insight into what makes a really great software developer for an analytics, modelling, and prediction startup?
======
philco
Simple - contract him for a while and see how things work. Remember, technical
competency is just one factor in evaluating a good co-founder, and studies
show that interviews are horrible predictors of an individual's abilities.
Just try him out! See how you work together.

------
duncanmcdowell
Kira Talent just posted this:
[http://blog.kiratalent.com/post/47112553827/12-must-reads-
wh...](http://blog.kiratalent.com/post/47112553827/12-must-reads-when-
recruiting-programmers)

